# Best Fungicide for Zoysia grass??



## zoysialover (Jul 24, 2018)

@Greendoc-My zoysia gets hit with dollar spot and brown patch pretty consistently when the conditions are right.
I've been using Armada fungicide as both a preventative and a treatment since the spring of 2019 and am just about out of it. What single fungicide or combo do you recommend (other than Armada) so that I can rotate something new into the lawn. I am worried about the fungus becoming resistant to the Armada. I have used propiconazole and azoxystrobin combo in the past but I was informed that propiconazole is phytotoxic to zoysia grass and stopped using it. Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I'm in DFW and use a trifecta of Eagle, Clearys and Disease Ex to hit mine. I know you only want one, and I am no expert, but my understanding is it's better to hit with different classes of fungicide to your lawn.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I've never had any issues with propiconazloe on zoysia. There is actually a high zoysia rate of 4oz/1000. I know that bermuda is sensitive and there are special instructions on the label for bermuda. Armada is a group 3 and a group 11 just like headway, so propiconazole and azoxy are not going to be a true rotation. Cleary 3336 (group 1) is a good rotation for dollarspot. Hopefully greendoc will be along to help you out.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

My exchange with Ken Mangum " Torque (tebuconazole) is one of the best and cheapest fungicides. Prostar is also very good." 
But, depending on what your dealing with....


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

+1 on Tebuconazole. It isn't labeled for residential use, but it works great for zoysia patch.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Propiconazole is not phytotoxic to the point that it can't be used on Zoysia, you just have to be careful because it is a DMI fungicide. It's probably only suitable when the turf is healthy and actively growing.

You definitely need to rotate fungicides, so it's hard to name one that is the "best" since you can't just use one, but Lexicon is on another level as far as systemic protection. Expensive, but great stuff.

If it were me, I'd look to find 3-4 fungicides that are cheap and with different modes of action to prevent resistance. You can probably secure 3-4 different kinds for under $200.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Also, before Greendoc says it - make sure you are mowing low enough, or you will always have fungal issues. 
I've liked Bonide Infuse (thiophanate Methyl), Fertilome F Stop (myclobutanil) and those are both easy to get online in small quantities to try.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> Also, before Greendoc says it - make sure you are mowing low enough, or you will always have fungal issues.
> I've liked Bonide Infuse (thiophanate Methyl), Fertilome F Stop (myclobutanil) and those are both easy to get online in small quantities to try.


Yep, names of actual products that are easily available would be good. I'm interested as well.


----------



## zoysialover (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks so much for all the info. Looks like I have a little research to do.

@ktgrok - yeah, my hoc is between 0.5-0.75'' and I always collect my clippings. Keeping the thatch down on zoysia is brutally hard.

FYI- for those interested I did PM greendoc and his suggestions were to incorporate either 3336+prostar and or exteris stressguard (helps with nematodes too) into the rotation with the caveat that the lawn has sufficient nutrient levels.


----------



## WWC (Apr 19, 2020)

Great information in this thread. I am familiar with a lot of the active ingredients and fungicides. I am very curious about the best time of the year for application. I am located in the midlands of SC.


----------



## greg_n_sd (Jul 17, 2019)

I alternate between 3336 F (nufarm) and propoiconazole 14.3. Had no issues.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Spammage said:


> +1 on Tebuconazole. It isn't labeled for residential use, but it works great for zoysia patch.


What rate is recommended for Zoysia?

Ive got some of the weaker 2.9% stuff (Bayer Bioadvanced Disease Control) I was curious to try.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TampaBayFL said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > +1 on Tebuconazole. It isn't labeled for residential use, but it works great for zoysia patch.
> ...


The Tebuconazole 3.6 is 38.7% AI and shows .6-1.1 oz per 1000sf.


----------

